# Honest Purchaser in China



## Frank Wong (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, My name is Frank , i live in shenzhen , and i graduated from shenyang aerospace University. i work in a foreign trade company for now, so i understand that if some boss in austrlia can do foreign trade , maybe it's have a high profits . Bez in China the cost is a lot lower. The reason why i choose Austrlia is i like this country , i hope i can get a chance to go there. So i think about this. I am a man who with thoughts , so i will try my best to help if someone like to trust me. as return, in the first month , i can do work without salary . one month later , if you think i am ok , then you decide if can be your purchaser. 
I know maybe when i say this here is a little like kidding , but i am series , i dont know if have the chance , anyway, i like to have a try. 
Hope can get some feedback about these if you see my messages .
Thanks and Regards
Frank


----------

